# WICC contest



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Does anyone know this year dates for the contest I know is will be sometime in August


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

By the way it is called the worlds greatest bluefish contest


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try this cocoflea:

http://www.wicc600.com/bluefish2003.htm

Good Luck in the Contest


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the link Kozlow and if I win I take a trip to your neck of the woods and do some fishing


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Any Time*

Come on down your more then welcome to . I have the Atlantic Ocean across the street to my right and the Indian River Lagoon System to my left , if I am facing north .  

http://www.indialantic.com/contents/history/history.htm


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*This is the weekend*

WICC torney is this weekend for all the is interested it Starts at 12:01AM on Saturday and ends a 5:00PM on Sunday you have untill Friday to sign up.


----------

